# Pecan smoked pork shoulder



## boykjo (Sep 13, 2013)

Had a shoulder I bought from Harris teeter and couldn't decide what sausage I was going to make so I decided to smoke the butt.......... When I opened the kryopack it had an odor that concerned me. I continued to run my hand over the butt and it was getting a slimy film so off to Harris teeter I went. The manager apologized many times and doubled my money back so off I went to get another one from the meat counter.

Injected it with a  light salt solution of 1/8 cup kosher salt and 2 quarts water........ Rubbed it down with some modified Jeff's rub and let it sit while I got the Braunfel stoked













IMG_0843.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Sep 13, 2013






Two chimneys of  charcoal and my smoker sits between 225 and 250













IMG_0848.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Sep 13, 2013






On the smoker going with some pecan I picked up from down the road last year.. I have a stock pile in the shed













IMG_0849.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Sep 13, 2013






Pulled it out at about 165 and finished it in the oven... I'm a lazy smoker plus the beers were taking their toll













IMG_0851.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Sep 13, 2013






Into a  260 degrees oven.. Going to take it to an IT of 190 and then going to foil and take it to 205













IMG_0854.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Sep 13, 2013






Out of the oven at 205. I hit a stall at 190 for about 2 hrs













IMG_0855.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Sep 13, 2013






Nice looking bark............... Tasty...............













IMG_0858.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Sep 13, 2013






Set it in the fridge overnight and pulled it this morning.......













IMG_0859.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Sep 13, 2013






A nice close up













IMG_0863.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Sep 13, 2013






Turned  out excellent.. This is one of my better butts I have smoked.. I like the pecan

Going to make some of SoFlaQuer's finishing sauce and take it to work for the guys....... let them taste what real pork BBQ is...LOL

Thanks for looking

Joe


----------



## seenred (Sep 13, 2013)

Mmm...that looks delicious, Joe..nicely done!  

Red


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 13, 2013)

That is some nice looking bark!


----------



## chef willie (Sep 13, 2013)

hmmmmm, beautiful. I see PP & sausage in my future as well. Safeway running a special on butts in the bag for .99 a pound. Been a long time since such a low price could be had......Willie


----------



## knucklehead (Sep 13, 2013)

Great looking bark. How long did it stay in the oven?


----------



## disco (Sep 13, 2013)

Tasty looking pulled pork. Any more bark and I'd be afraid of its bite!

Disco


----------



## kathleen gefre (Sep 13, 2013)

Looks amazing  going to do a little smoking my self this weekend but was thinking of trying lamb.   Last time I did it  I didn't care for smoke flavor  it seemed the lamb took on too much smoke  Any one have any suggestions.   I have some great shanks in the freezer  Anyone have any experience.


----------



## ed ellis (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## malvert (Sep 13, 2013)

Awesome looking bark!  If anything I think that's one thing I might be lacking a bit on some of my butts.  Is there any general rule or secret to get you more of a bark?  More rub maybe?

Thanks!

Lyle


----------



## dr k (Sep 13, 2013)

Looks great!  A stock pile of pecan would be nice.


----------



## boykjo (Sep 13, 2013)

knucklehead said:


> Great looking bark. How long did it stay in the oven?


I started in the smoker with some TBS at 1230 hrs. Pulled it out of the smoker at around 1700hrs (about 5 hrs). Went in the 260 degree oven till about 2000hrs foiled then took it out at

2200 hr so about 5 hrs in the oven........


Disco said:


> Tasty looking pulled pork. Any more bark and I'd be afraid of its bite!
> 
> Disco


The bark is a sweet bark like candy


Kathleen Gefre said:


> Looks amazing  going to do a little smoking my self this weekend but was thinking of trying lamb.   Last time I did it  I didn't care for smoke flavor  it seemed the lamb took on too much smoke  Any one have any suggestions.   I have some great shanks in the freezer  Anyone have any experience.


I like to smoke with charcoal and add wood chunks  to regulate how much smoke I get..... It depends on what I am smoking how much or how long I will add wood. You don't need hrs and hrs of smoke to get the flavor...... 4 to 6 hrs with smoke in the smoker for larger cuts of meat then in the oven to finish....


malvert said:


> Awesome looking bark!  If anything I think that's one thing I might be lacking a bit on some of my butts.  Is there any general rule or secret to get you more of a bark?  More rub maybe?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lyle


Sugar.. ...........I tend to like my rub on the sweet side and it always gets me more bark..... I kicked up Jeff's rub by adding some turbinado sugar and cutting back on the paprika and omitting the pepper.....


----------



## knucklehead (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you Boykjo! You have inspired me to do one for the yungins soon. I will have to buy some pork since our pigs won't be ready til lay November.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 13, 2013)

Great looking shoulder, great bark! I've been using a bunch of pecan and pecan mixed with cherry lately and I really like it.


----------



## blacklab (Sep 14, 2013)

Good looking butt. Pecan is the family favorite for ribs bacon chicken ect. Can't seem to remember if I ever used it on shoulder.lol


----------



## suie (Sep 15, 2013)

That looks picture perfect,incredible bark!!


----------

